# Looking for a club in North Ga



## tmanfrmtn (Jan 2, 2017)

QDM preferred 
 I prefer along 75 or 515 but may consider other areas.
 My goal is to avoid having to drive through Atlanta to get to the hunt club.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

Hard to avoid Atlanta it is so huge.

I need 200+ acres for a one man lease, but have had no luck finding one.

I don't do the hunt club thing, and I guess that is why I can't find a lease.

Would pay a premium price for a premium lease if you find one too big to lease and need to split it up.


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Jan 2, 2017)

Honestly I am looking for an established club and not just an individual lease.
 I enjoy having people at camp to learn from.


----------

